# 1950's RAF pilots



## NR61 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello everyone

Hope I can get some wise words from someone who knows much more than me!!!

I've just got myself some kits (Seafire Wyvern) and was wondering if it would be OK to use WWII pilots or would I need some pilots that were a bit more "modern" looking?

Thanks in advance for any advise.

Nigel


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 26, 2007)

I'd go for WWII pilots, the modern looking men would be wearing jumpsuits wheras WWII men would be wearing the "old style" flight uniform


----------



## NR61 (Jun 26, 2007)

Blimey was not expecting a reply so quickly.

Thanks!!


----------

